# TEGUTALK T-SHIRTS NOT AVAILABLE UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE



## DaveDragon (May 30, 2008)

T-shirts were shipped 8/14/08. Check back next year for another Pre-Order.

Shirts sizes small, medium, large, and extra large, will be $15 TOTAL! That's shipped to your door. Shipping to Canada will be $12 extra. Payment in US Dollars. XXL and up will be $1.50 per extra X (XXL is +$1.50, XXXL is +$3.00 etc.) 


The shirts will be a 50/50 blend so they will not have much shrinkage. We can not do custom shirts. We are getting a special quantity discount.






The collar will be solid black.

Due to a generous order from a member we have met the minimum order. The deadline to pre-order is now Sunday July 20th. They will ship in approx. 2 weeks afterward.

UPDATE!! The first 50 t-shirt/cap orders will receive a free TeguTalk magnet!!





For all orders please include the following information.

small quantity :
medium quantity :
large quantity :
X-Large quantity :
XX-Large quantity : 
and so on .....

*Also please include full shipping address.*

Payments that are accepted are through paypal and can be sent to <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 
Again please include all info listed above!


here is an example:

Small: 0
medium: 1
Large: 0
X-Large:2

John Smith
123 Main Street
Anywhere, NY 12345
Total paid is 45 dollars total

include this info in your paypal payment e-mail


----------



## ZEKE (May 30, 2008)

awesome! ill get my mom to order me one some time this week.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 30, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> awesome! ill get my mom to order me one some time this week.


No rush. They won't be ordered for over 6 weeks.


----------



## Azaleah (May 30, 2008)

Money sent! I'm really excited to get one of these


----------



## AB^ (Jun 1, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 6, 2008)

BUMP!!! Only 5 weeks to go!

I'm hoping Sammy with change the link for the t-shirt banner soon!


----------



## Nero (Jun 6, 2008)

I just got me a Tegu rocks Tshirt and Tegu Beer mug from cafepress.com I love it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

This t-shirt is silk screened, the CafeExpress shirts are iron on which won't last long. I've been wearing my TeguTalk shirt for 5 months and it still looks like new!


----------



## Nero (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah I just noticed that, I feel I got jipped. I guess I just wont wash my shirt very much and try not to get food on it when I eat. But the beer mug kicks arse!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 14, 2008)

1 shirt & 1 cap... bought and paid for...

Thanks Dave... Thanks Bobby...


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2008)

Not too much longer on these, get you orders in so Dave can get them in his orders.  

If you don't get you some, you will wish you did.


----------



## ZEKE (Jun 18, 2008)

Toby_H said:


> 1 shirt & 1 cap... bought and paid for...
> 
> Thanks Dave... Thanks Bobby...



there is hats too? i thought it was just shirts.

i have got to get my mom to order me one soon.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup... next thread down in this same folder is the add for caps...


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> there is hats too? i thought it was just shirts.


YES!! A little more than 3 weeks to go! Get those orders in soon!


----------



## DZLife (Jun 19, 2008)

Will you be taking paypal payments?


*edit:* I just found the answer to my own question

I just transferred the $ amount for the cost of:

T-Shirt:
Small: 0
medium: 0
Large: 0
X-Large:0
xx-Large: 1


Cap qty: 1

into my paypal account. It usually takes a few days to appear, but as soon as it does, I will send it to you, along with an email with the same information.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 19, 2008)

DZLife said:


> I just transferred the $ into my paypal account. It usually takes a few days to appear, but as soon as it does, I will send it to you, along with an email with the same information.


I attached a bank account to my Paypal account to have money taken from it (instantly) but your way is probably safer.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jun 23, 2008)

Another Canadian order just sent out hehehe


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 23, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Another Canadian order just sent out hehehe


You're the only Canadian order so far!

Where's Nat & KDK???


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok it is still another one because I had a shipment from the original lot too LOL

I am still the Only Canadian believed to have blue tegu's... sure wish there were more of them around here as well* sigh*


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 25, 2008)

Only 18 days to go!! Get your orders in soon! We have to make a minimum order to get these special prices!

Don't for get to order your very own TeguTalk cap too!
http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1788


----------



## DZLife (Jun 30, 2008)

Woohoo, money sent.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 30, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Woohoo, money sent.


Payment received!

Don't everyone wait until the last minute!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 7, 2008)

The time is getting near, do not miss out on getting one or five of these awesome shirts, I have three but I am getting more from Dave if I can find time to place the order. Also don't forget the TeguTalk hats as well.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 9, 2008)

my mom just ordered me a large shirt and a cap!!! :woot


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Lets keep the orders coming! We have to make a minimum order to get the special price.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

We'll be at the White Plains show tomorrow (7/13). If anyone wants to pre-order a t-shirt or cap I could take the money and info, instead of dealing with Paypal. I'll be meeting with reptilezz and taking her order.

Get those orders in now. Otherwise we'll have to extend the deadline to meet the minimum order.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 14, 2008)

We are up to 17 t-shirts ordered. We need a minimum of 50 to get them at the special price.


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 14, 2008)

aww. i guess most people already got the shirts they wanted with the first order  

so will you be moving the order date or canceling it all together?

come on people buy some shirts!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 14, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> aww. i guess most people already got the shirts they wanted with the first order
> 
> so will you be moving the order date or canceling it all together?
> 
> come on people buy some shirts!!!


We'll have to extend it. I'm willing to buy a few extra shirts, with my own money, and stock them, but not 25 or more.

We could go another 2 to 4 weeks and see what happens. If we don't sell enough I'll probably ask for a price on a lower quantity and ask people to add a couple dollars more.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to brag.....

I have ordered another 30 shirts and 6 more caps to spread the name up into Canada further

Now if I can go that far and face currency conversion and insane shipping charges........ the rest of these people should be willing to order up 1-2 considering shipping to the other states is next to free hahaha 

Cmon people help out a good thing eh


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2008)

The pre-order deadline is now Sunday July 20th.

Get your order in now!! Otherwise you may have to wait a year for the next order.


----------



## jor71 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just ordered two shirts


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 15, 2008)

yay more people are ordering stuff!!

wow DaremoAlpha! what will you do with 30 shirts and 6 caps?


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jul 15, 2008)

I belong to a reptile society up here, so some I am going to donate at the upcoming show and sale, others I will try to sell and throw cash into the societies functions as well.

And if that don't work then I will give em to kids on the block, let them play with Jake ( arg b/w ) then send em home to tell parents they want new pets too muwahahahaha


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 16, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Just to brag.....
> 
> I have ordered another 30 shirts and 6 more caps to spread the name up into Canada further
> 
> ...



Kudo's to you!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2008)

Get your order in soon!!!! Only 3 days to go!!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jul 24, 2008)

Well did we make the numbers ????????
Updates updates tells us more


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Well did we make the numbers ????????
> Updates updates tells us more


Yes!! Thanks to you! Order placed and should be ready in 2 weeks. We're going to drive up and pick them up and visit the Southwick (MA) Zoo. Bobby sold a couple of extremes to them, maybe we can get our picture taken with the little buggers!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jul 24, 2008)

AWESOME glad to hear it and hope shipping to the frozen north is not troublesome.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 25, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> AWESOME glad to hear it and hope shipping to the frozen north is not troublesome.


I got the customs paperwork from the post office and and found a box that should fit everything. Lets hope the weight comes in under 20 lbs or the shipping's gonna double!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jul 26, 2008)

Just let me know so I can deal with adjustments right away


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 27, 2008)

We'll find out when I pack it all up and weigh it the day it ships.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 5, 2008)

so whats the news on this subject? when do you think we can expect our shirts and hats?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

We're drive up to get them Friday!!! And visit the Southwick Zoo.

I have some small boxes and tyvek envelopes and expect to ship on Monday.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 5, 2008)

awesome!! so we should get them some time next week? thanks for doing this for us Dave!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 10, 2008)

Did you get your pictures taken Dave hehehe I know you appeared pumped at the photo op......

And was te rest of the tour successful as well?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Did you get your pictures taken Dave hehehe I know you appeared pumped at the photo op......
> 
> And was te rest of the tour successful as well?


I took some pics but the Tegu's are at the guys house until they get bigger.

Southwick Zoo was great!! I'll be posting some pics and a small review in the next few days. Got lots of stuff to do.

I should be getting the TeguTalk magnets in the next couple of days and will ship the t-shirts and caps afterward.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 10, 2008)

Magnets.????????? Never noticed anything saying magnets geeez i would have ordered up some of them too, are they fridge style?

Glad to see the trip went well for you


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Magnets.????????? Never noticed anything saying magnets geeez i would have ordered up some of them too, are they fridge style?
> 
> Glad to see the trip went well for you


I asked RehabRalphy if he had any extra from last year and he said he would send me some. Every order will get one when then get here. I plan of starting packing tomorrow but we also have to set up a incubator in case we get Blue Tegu eggs!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 10, 2008)

oh sure rub it in .... mine won't even text each other let alone spend quality time


----------



## DZLife (Aug 13, 2008)

Woohoo, tegutalk shirts a comin' soon!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm waiting for the TeguTalk magnets from RehabRalphy. And getting ready for Blue Tegu eggs!!! If they don't get here by Friday I'll get them out on Saturday.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 13, 2008)

awesome!! tegutalk shirts, hats, and magnets comming soon!!!!!!

:fiwo :woot :app lot2 :app :woot :fiwo


----------



## jor71 (Aug 14, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> I'm waiting for the TeguTalk magnets from RehabRalphy. And getting ready for Blue Tegu eggs!!! If they don't get here by Friday I'll get them out on Saturday.




Hey Dave, got my notification from USPS about it.....looking forward to the shirts


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 14, 2008)

jor71 said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for the TeguTalk magnets from RehabRalphy. And getting ready for Blue Tegu eggs!!! If they don't get here by Friday I'll get them out on Saturday.
> ...


YES! My wife is bringing the packages to the post office this morning.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 14, 2008)

Wonder how long mine will be stuck in customs at the border lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 15, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Wonder how long mine will be stuck in customs at the border lol


They're going out today. I finished all the paperwork online and in the fine print it said I had to use USPS a approved container, so I didn't finish it (didn't want to pay for it any find out they won't ship it). So my wife will be taking the box to the post office today to get it right.


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 16, 2008)

i got my shirt and hat and magnet in the mail today! im super excited!! they look even better in person than the pics did 

thanks DaveDragon for ordering the shirts and hats for everyone!


----------



## jor71 (Aug 16, 2008)

I got me today 

Yes, they do indeed look better in person......Great job Dave.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm glad to help out.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice! I'm really stoke...oh, and the magnet was a nice surprise, considering I never got mine from Rehab 
I'll take some pics with me wearing the shirt while holding my tegus as soon as i can!


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 16, 2008)

good idea DZLife. i cant do that because i dont have a tegu. maybe ill get a pic of me waring the shirt and hat later.

lol dont let your tegu poop on your new shirt


----------



## Azaleah (Aug 16, 2008)

Got my shirt, and really excited! I will totally take a picture with my tegu in my shirt!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 17, 2008)

I think the only person who ever posted a picture wearing a TeguTalk shirt was PuffDragon last year. I posted a few pics of my kids wearing them.

COME ON!!!! POST SOME PICS!!!!!!!!


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

HAHA, I shall be the SECOND PERSON EVER!!! muahahahaha!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 17, 2008)

DZLife said:


> HAHA, I shall be the SECOND PERSON EVER!!! muahahahaha!


Lets go!! Were are the pics!!!


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

Here are a few pics:


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 24, 2008)

My package supposedly cleared customs yay now I just have to wait to see if it makes it across the country to me hahaha 

So far so good


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 24, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> My package supposedly cleared customs yay now I just have to wait to see if it makes it across the country to me hahaha
> 
> So far so good


That's great news!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 27, 2008)

Very cool the order has arrived safely and only cost me an additional 112 bucks in duty and gst charges... Have to love the way the goverments get their fingers in everything .

Thanks again eh


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 28, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Very cool the order has arrived safely and only cost me an additional 112 bucks in duty and gst charges... Have to love the way the goverments get their fingers in everything .
> 
> Thanks again eh


That's great the package got there safely. Did they open it??

What a rip off!!!! I thought we get taxed to death!!!!!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope it was not opened it cleared customs same day it arrived there ... another reason I like having tracking numbers , lets me know how long it sits at each place.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 13, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Very cool the order has arrived safely and only cost me an additional 112 bucks in duty and gst charges... Have to love the way the goverments get their fingers in everything .
> 
> Thanks again eh



Canadian or US dollars?
Either way, it's bloody rediculous.


----------



## Wooly (Dec 6, 2008)

So whens the next round of gear coming out? I don't have one yet.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

There hasn't been much interest. We need to preorder 50 shirts. I'm sure we could order less but the price would go up.


----------



## Tux (Dec 30, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> Very cool the order has arrived safely and only cost me an additional 112 bucks in duty and gst charges... Have to love the way the goverments get their fingers in everything .
> 
> Thanks again eh



Old thread I'm digging up here but I gotta know how the heck that happened. Theirs no way it should have been anywhere near that.

Canada Customs ONLY assesses taxes (GST) on goods valued at $20 CAD or more. Taxes are about 5-13% (depending on the province destination). A $5 to $8 'handling' fee is also added when an item is taxed. When taxes are charged, Customs sticks a taxes-owing form on the box and the box is held by the Post Office as a COD. Recipient pays the tax/handling when the package is retrieved.

NOTE: Customs cannot check every box, so frequently items valued at more than $20 CAD do get through with no charge -- it's a 'hit-or-miss' situation. Likewise, if taxes are over-charged due to a missing customs form, recipients can send in to Canada Customs proof-of-payment, along with the customs tax form stuck to the box (make a copy first) to get a refund.

Marking the box as a gift also often gets them not checked. They can't charge u GST on something they didn't make an assessment on.

I both ship and receive ALOT cross border.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

The problem is that I was honest and declared exactly what was in the box, about a $600 value.


----------



## Tux (Dec 30, 2008)

Even so Alberta only has GST so theirs $30-40 depending on exchange rate (GST is 5%), ontop of that tack the 8 bucks handling. I'd love to see what the rest was for. Oh and for future reference don't be honest with international shipping please.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

Stupid me!!!


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 31, 2008)

WE WANT SHIRTS, WE WANT SHIRTS!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Minimum order for a good price is 50. I'm sure we could get lower quantities but it'll cost ya!!!


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea it was a huge order and like everything that comes up here they nail your ass hard.

The good and the bad of it... I have lots of shirts in the box of each size and the bad news is that there was very little interest in them up north here.

More for me of my size, some for gifts, some for prizes maybe at demostrations and shows, either way I think I would have done better if he sent baby blues up in the shirts hahaha


----------



## Tux (Jan 11, 2009)

Ya, I'm just saying what you got charged doesn't add up with our tax/shipping law...however I am interested in some shirts lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 11, 2009)

Tux said:


> Ya, I'm just saying what you got charged doesn't add up with our tax/shipping law...however I am interested in some shirts lol


He could be the Canadian distributor of the shirts since he's got more than anyone!


----------



## Tux (Jan 11, 2009)

Kinda what I was thinking Dave.


----------

